# Hymer S820 416 chassis



## Hetti (Oct 18, 2011)

Seen issues raised regarding the 416 chassis as opposed to the 6 tonnes chassis
What are the problems
Is this a completely different build state or is it a weight problem for loading equipment etc.
What is the 'dry weight' of an unladen S280


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

The S820 is a big van, mine is on the 6 tonne chassis and gives me 1.3 Tonnes payload, it also has a full auto.

On the 416 you have a much reduced payload and no option of the full auto only Sprintshift which some people (not me) are not happy with.

If you are seriously thinking of an 820 I would certainly go for the 6 Tonne chassis

Andrew


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

androidGB said:


> The S820 is a big van, mine is on the 6 tonne chassis and gives me 1.3 Tonnes payload, it also has a full auto.
> 
> On the 416 you have a much reduced payload and no option of the full auto only Sprintshift which some people (not me) are not happy with.
> 
> ...


I would agree with everything that Andrew says as we have just bought a S820 on the 616 with full auto. Would not have bought one on the 416 chassis.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brakes*

The 416 Chassis suffered from brakes that never felt effective enough.

They can give some scary moments when you first drive them. But once you get used to having to press the pedal hard, not that big an issue.

Payload much reduced as mentioned.

TM


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

As others have said, I think the S820 is too big to be on a 416 chassis. Apart from reduced payload (MAM of 4.6 tonnes) the running gear is lighter duty. In addition to the issue of road brakes, the parking brake on a 416 is manual but on a 616 it is an air brake and much more effective.
Concerning gears, I'm surprised the full auto box is not available on a 416. Our Starline is on a 316 (3.8 tonne) chassis and it has a full auto 5-speed box.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

As others have said, I think the S820 is too big to be on a 416 chassis. Apart from reduced payload (MAM of 4.6 tonnes) the running gear is lighter duty. In addition to the issue of road brakes, the parking brake on a 416 is manual but on a 616 it is an air brake and much more effective.
Concerning gears, I'm surprised the full auto box is not available on a 416. Our Starline is on a 316 (3.8 tonne) chassis and it has a full auto 5-speed box.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Full Auto*



JeanLuc said:


> As others have said, I think the S820 is too big to be on a 416 chassis. Apart from reduced payload (MAM of 4.6 tonnes) the running gear is lighter duty. In addition to the issue of road brakes, the parking brake on a 416 is manual but on a 616 it is an air brake and much more effective.
> Concerning gears, I'm surprised the full auto box is not available on a 416. Our Starline is on a 316 (3.8 tonne) chassis and it has a full auto 5-speed box.


Manual, True Auto and SprintShift was available on 2xx 3xx and 4xx Series.

The 616 was only available with Manual or True Auto.

So yes, you can get 4 series Sprinters with a torque converter auto


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Full Auto*



teemyob said:


> So yes, you can get 4 series Sprinters with a torque converter auto


I stand corrected, perhaps it's just that I've never seen a 416 based S820 based with a full auto

Andrew


----------



## Hetti (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

Bit confused - the 416 chassis appears to quote 4.9 tonne GVW - rather than 4.6 you guys are proposing.

Welcome comment as 300Kg is a significant difference.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hetti said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Bit confused - the 416 chassis appears to quote 4.9 tonne GVW - rather than 4.6 you guys are proposing.
> 
> Welcome comment as 300Kg is a significant difference.


It leaves the factory as 4600kg but can be uprated to 4900kg by means of a paper exercise with firms such as SV Tech.


----------



## Hetti (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for that - ? interesting that can be uprated as a paper excercsie !!.


----------

